# help uk band represent Cyprus in Eurovision 2010



## Jon Lilygreen (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Cyprus - we're a UK band flying to Cyprus on 1st Feb 2010 to perform one of this years Cyprus Eurovision Finalist songs, hoping to win and represent Cyprus this year in Norway.

We've produced/arranged the song "Life Looks better in spring" for Cypriot song writer Nasos Lambrianides and we're performing it live on CYBC at 21:15 Sunday the 7th Feb (Song No. 3) Jon Lilygreen and the Islanders.

WE NEED YOUR VOTES!!!

You can hear the song live (SONG 3) and then vote for us by telephone.

We want to entertain you next week while we're on the Island so we'll do free gigs if you tell us where and when.

It's a great song and we're a great band - 'Jon Lilygreen and the Islanders'

Help us unite the UK & Cyprus in Eurovision and let us represent you. we need all the support we can get.

Thank you for your time


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

This is a great idea. I only wish I had a venue to host an event and invite all my current and past customers...good luck! We'll be watching.


----------



## Jon Lilygreen (Jan 27, 2010)

*We don't need a lot of space...*



Cleo Shahateet said:


> This is a great idea. I only wish I had a venue to host an event and invite all my current and past customers...good luck! We'll be watching.


Thanks for your support...we don't need a lot of space to give a performance - all acoustic with 4 great voices and guitar...

If you can think of any places where we could drum up support for 'Jon Lilygreen and the islanders' to win for Cyprus this year, we really will do our best to get there and give you a show next week...

Thanks again Cleo

Cheers for now

Jon


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> This is a great idea. I only wish I had a venue to host an event and invite all my current and past customers...good luck! We'll be watching.


I know of a venue in Nicosia if you are interested.

Good Luck to you guys!


----------



## Jon Lilygreen (Jan 27, 2010)

*when and where?*



theresoon said:


> I know of a venue in Nicosia if you are interested.
> 
> Good Luck to you guys!


That's grand - what's the venue? - do they have pa and drums or just acoustic?

both fine

When and where - we're on the island from Monday 1st Feb - till Mon 8th Feb

the final is live on CYBC sunday 7th 21:15

looking forward to seeing you all there

Cheers 

Jon


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Jon Lilygreen said:


> That's grand - what's the venue? - do they have pa and drums or just acoustic?
> 
> both fine
> 
> ...


they have a pa I think. My friends have this place and have live music every Friday. Send me a pm so I can put you in contact with them

Dina


----------



## Jon Lilygreen (Jan 27, 2010)

theresoon said:


> they have a pa I think. My friends have this place and have live music every Friday. Send me a pm so I can put you in contact with them
> 
> Dina


Hi - not sure what a pm is - we're going to aim to play in a different place every night next week - so any advice on places would be grand

thanks again

Jon


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Jon Lilygreen said:


> Hi - not sure what a pm is - we're going to aim to play in a different place every night next week - so any advice on places would be grand
> 
> thanks again
> 
> Jon


private message at the top right of your screen


----------



## Jon Lilygreen (Jan 27, 2010)

theresoon said:


> private message at the top right of your screen


Hiya - I did send you a private message - perhaps I did it wrong?

we're away from a computer from this evening now - but if you can post some names of places to go and play in Cyprus that'd be grand

we'll be able to look at this site probably

don't forget to vote for us on the 7th - next Sunday

SONG 3 - life looks better in spring - Jon Lilygreen and the Islanders

Thanks again

Jon.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jon Lilygreen said:


> Hiya - I did send you a private message - perhaps I did it wrong?
> 
> we're away from a computer from this evening now - but if you can post some names of places to go and play in Cyprus that'd be grand
> 
> ...


You probably didnt have private message facility as you would not have had enough posts at the time. However now you have 5 posts you can pm.
Click on the name of the person you want to send a message. A drop down menu will appear, click on send prviate message.

Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

For those who did 't see the programme, Jon Lilygreen and the Islanders were selected to represent Cyprus in the Eurovision Song Contest with their song Life Looks Better in Spring. Congratulations.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Saw it - Congratulations guys! Great song.


----------

